# 2 Month Progress



## TestMe24 (Jun 3, 2015)

hey everyone. loved the feedback from my original post here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=208390

im at about 2 months into my training and proper dieting. started at 249-250lbs, down to 222lbs. strength is way up, as is endurance and cardio. still a mostly keto diet. carb it up once every 10 days or so. 

heres where im at as of yesterday. body isnt showing it as much as id like. face has thinned a bit and legs have leaned out alot. my calf genes must be a strong point. hoping to be at 199 by the 1st week in august.


----------



## TestMe24 (Jun 3, 2015)

FULL DISCLOSURE: for the last 4 weeks, i have been running 2Ml ed of Iron Legion's XI-KT.  2 weeks to go.

back when i was actuve duty i did use AAS, and a few PHs so i have an understanding when it comes to androgenics. XI-kt is a mild transdermal.  using it for cortisol control and to maintain strength and lean mass while in such a steep deficiet and mild ketosis. definitely effective. 

although i know newbie gains may be mostly to thank, i havent lost an ounce of strength over 8 weeks, gained plenty and probably haven't even had over 250g/carbs total for the last 2 months. training twice a day, 3 on 1 off.


----------



## brazey (Jun 3, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 3, 2015)

Welcome and good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SUKS2BU (Jun 6, 2015)

Keep it up......


----------



## Super Saiyajin (Jun 11, 2015)

That works out to about 10 lbs a month or 2.25 lbs a week.  I'm not sure if you'll be able to get there but good luck!


----------



## Riles (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## tornluv143 (Jun 16, 2015)

Good luck buddy


----------

